# If music was currency what would be fair exchange rates?



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Say I have 2 JS Bach Cantatas would that be enough to purchase 20 Scarlatti sonatas? Or two Beethoven symphonies for 50 Haydn symphonies? There could also be a classical music currency exchange where the value of the music varies throughout the day. Like, "Blimey, I had one Tchaikovsky concerto this morning worth half a Mahler Symphony now I can buy three Bruckner symphonies this afternoon with the same thing!"


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

According to my calculations:

1 Tchaikovsky Symphony= (roughly) 1.82 Beethoven Symphonies 
1 Mozart Symphony = (roughly) 1. 18 Dvorak Symphonies
1 Brahms Symphony= (roughly) 1.45 Schubert Symphonies
1 Mahler Symphony = (roughly) 1.075 Sibelius Symphonies


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

3 or 4 significant figures and you say 'roughly'!?  I was down last week, I think. Started Monday with the complete set of Schubert's String quartets which were worth the entire output of Brahms and I ended the week with them worth the entire output of Alkan. Is that a good or bad thing though, I'm not sure?


----------

